
Obsidian API Proposal - bobajeff
https://github.com/kvark/WebGLNext-Proposals/tree/obsidian/Obsidian-Mozilla
======
shmerl
Good, they submitted it to Khronos as a proposal, unlike Apple who made their
similar attempt on their own. Why is it so hard for them to collaborate
properly?

